# Oatcakes



## Mr Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Whats the score with these?

I see them as part of a lot of peoples diet plans.

I've just bought a box and per 100g :-

10g is Protein

52g is Non sugar Carbs

18.6g is fat of which 4.6g is saturated

10.5g is Fibre

thats the main values that stand out

why do people have them? what does everyone think about them as part of diet?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

there a good way of getting good carbs into you during the day when out and about. try some with natty peanut butter on bloody lovely as a snack lol and very healthy.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Mr Joe said:


> Whats the score with these?
> 
> I see them as part of a lot of peoples diet plans.
> 
> ...


Are those the biscuit type ones?

I buy the ones that look like pancakes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i buy the nairns one they do a ginger one that is better than a normal giner biscuit imo


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i buy the nairns one they do a ginger one that is better than a normal giner biscuit imo


 I get nairns too, Use them as either a mid morning or mid afteroon snack with cottage cheese and just before bed too.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

there was a recipie for some good ones in the september Flex magazine, cheaper but suppose a bit of a ball ache if you cant be ****d making them.....

125g white flour

125g wholemeal flour

60g wheat bran

45g oat bran

145g brown sugar

145g sweetner

130g natty peanut butter

4 egg whites

2 tabespoons butter

125ml semi-skimmed milk

160g oats

1 1/2 scoops protein powder

combine wet and dry ingreidients separately and then combine, add the milk last to get desired density, then mould into biscuit shape or bars, and bake at 180 degrees C for 15- min.

quite tasty, ive made them with plain protein and chocolate, both were quite nice, a bit dry tho so have some water on standby!!

happy cooking


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

i just bought a pack of these with meridien peanut butter..

mmm.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Just got a pack of the pancake style ones from Tescos as they're only 75p for 6 decent sizes cakes:-

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256936480

Per 100g:

Energy 782kj / 185kcal

Protein 6.73g

Carbs 33.65g (of which sugars 1.29g)

Fat 4.16g (of which saturates 0.57g, mono unsaturates 1.89g, poly unsaturates 1.51g

Dietary fibre 3.41g

Sodium 0.58g

Taste fooking great with peanut butter as above or with toasted almonds and a squeeze of lemon


----------

